# 7mm WSM WOW!



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Went to the range today to get ready for deer-gun season in Pennsylvania and man was I impressed with this gun. Last year I bought a Winchester Model 70 in 7mm WSM. I shoot 140 grain Winchester Balistic Tips out of it. A 3 shot group at 100 yards were about 1/4'' from touching each other, I never dreamed this gun would pattern that well, anyone else have one of these?


----------

